# norcal peeps wanna sell me b14 wheels?



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

so yeah anyone in the bayarea have b14 se-r wheels that youd like to get rid of? name a price and a place and ill come pick it up. tires or no tires doesnt matter. also doesnt matter if you dont have a complete set. do you have one? ill buy it. two? yeah sure. three? why not. four? ill take it.


----------



## nemets (Jul 4, 2004)

*wheels*

I've got a set of stock 200sx steel 13" wheels with tires.
I'm in Manhattan Beach,CA 90266.
Mail me if you are interested:
[email protected]


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

you should re-read my post.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

idrivea200sxSe-R said:


> so yeah anyone in the bayarea have b14 se-r wheels that youd like to get rid of? name a price and a place and ill come pick it up. tires or no tires doesnt matter. also doesnt matter if you dont have a complete set. do you have one? ill buy it. two? yeah sure. three? why not. four? ill take it.



Check www.sr20forum.com and check their classifeds.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

i have a set 380 obo picked up. located in fairifield. let me know if your intrested.....2 have almost brand new tires and 2 wheels have minor curb marks


----------

